# Nearing completion plus a big girl



## ChronicalClouds (Jul 21, 2021)

Bring in the Hindu nightly so it would finish and I could get perpetual outdoor harvests this year

other is a blue cheese full of growth just started outdoor flower last week


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

TASTY
ENTER BUD OF THE MONTH
Make sure to enter your Buds in our BOM contest
Show Your Grow People Thanks
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-july-2021.79542/


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2021)

sweet!

what do they smell like?


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Jul 25, 2021)

Sweet like but also very light earthy smell
Here is some more photos


----------



## leafminer (Jul 25, 2021)

That's looking good.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2021)

That looks amazing


----------

